# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  علوم پزشكي ارتش

## satar98

_نتايج مصاحبه ش همون ٢٧مهره؟كسي اينجا پزشكي ارتش زده؟اميد به قبولي داريد؟اگه برا مصاحبه قبول شديد مريديا بيخيالش مي شيد_

----------


## satar98

up

----------


## satar98

يني توي انجمن به اين بزرگي يه نفر نيست كه پزشكي ارتش زده باشه!!!!!!!

----------


## satar98

up

----------


## satar98

up

----------

